# Garden Bench



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's a project I've been working on. Plans from _Wood Magazine_Issue 156. Stock is eastern red cedar from a big box store. The finish is General Finishes Outside Oil. Now that it's done I wish I'd picked a project with a back or maybe even a glider.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks good Berry and look like you have room for another bench with a back


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job Berry!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Berry.

Are you able to retrofit an angled back rest to the bench.

PS. I would hide that ham radio antenna before BJ spots it......LOL


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Great job Berry.

James are you sure that's not a solar powered clothes dryer, instead of an antenna?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Could be, Dick, could be.

The antenna is an old joke from BJ........


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

berry said:


> Here's a project I've been working on. Plans from _Wood Magazine_Issue 156. Stock is eastern red cedar from a big box store. The finish is General Finishes Outside Oil. Now that it's done I wish I'd picked a project with a back or maybe even a glider.
> 
> View attachment 64016
> 
> ...


Haven't seen one of those "solar" clothes dryers in a long time. Used to have on myself.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I like it ,I have made many with backs but will study that picture and make one similar I already have a spot picked out. Thanks for the idea, I will also be using cypress for this bench, very nice job


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Berry,

Good job on the bench. 
Please make a glider to match just in case I show up, your yard does look inviting!


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

That looks great. I agree there is room for the "other" bench with a back.

I love the cedar with the oil.

Our HOA prohibits the solar dryer. One of many annoyances.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

MEBCWD said:


> Berry,
> 
> Good job on the bench.
> .... your yard does look inviting!


It's great when the mosquitoes aren't out attacking.


----------

